# Looking for good standard poodle breeder in Europe



## Tuomas

I am looking for a good standard poodle breeder in Europe.:airplane: It would be desirable that the breeder is located in rabies-free country to simplify bringing the puppy home. The colors that interest me are red, apricot and *black*. If things go as planned I'm able to get the puppy in June but I'm ready to wait longer for a good litter. I am looking for a male puppy, if it matters.

The litter should have low (<6.25%) 10-generation COI and the sire shouldn't have too many earlier litters. In addition it would be desirable if parents aren't from lines that are widely used in Finland. The less weight popular sires from the past have in the pedigree the better.

Parents should have good temperaments and be health tested with good results. The breeder should also have asked around about the health and temperament in their relatives. The conformation of parents should be OK too. Good socialization of puppies is also desirable.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Poodle Lover

Have you. He checked out breeders in Russia? They have nice standards and are not too far from Finland.


----------



## outwest

Arreau, a member here, just got a gorgeous red puppy from the Czech Republic, not too far from you by plane. I don't think it is a rabies free country, though. 
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/18350-new-addition-arreau-poodle-family.html

Iceland is a rabies free country. She also got a puppy from there.  (Arreau, are you a world traveler in disguise?). 

Germany was declared rabies free a few years ago. Good luck! Hopefully someone will chime in who knows more about the breeders in Europe. None of them should be too far by plane for your pup.


----------



## cailinriley

I know Jane, a UK breeder from another poodle forum, and she has wonderful litters. If I lived in the UK, I would not hesitate to get a pup from Jane. I saw the UK on one "rabies free countries" list, but not on another, so I don't know if it fits your criteria. 

Itzapromise Poodles 

ETA: I just checked the website. Looks like Jane won't be having a spoo litter in 2012. She recently found homes for her past litter. Another forum member has a female pup who is absolutely gorgeous, sweet, healthy and happy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Quincy's breeder, Winnow Poodles in Iceland has a gorgeous litter of Creams and light apricots available now. Iceland is a rabies free country.

Journey's breeder, Very Merry Poodles in the Czech Republic will likely be having another litter in six months or so. I don't believe CR is rabies free.


----------



## Tuomas

outwest said:


> Arreau, a member here, just got a gorgeous red puppy from the Czech Republic, not too far from you by plane. I don't think it is a rabies free country, though.
> http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/18350-new-addition-arreau-poodle-family.html


According to my information Czech is among rabies free countries. Of course that should be double checked before importing a puppy.


----------



## Tuomas

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Quincy's breeder, Winnow Poodles in Iceland has a gorgeous litter of Creams and light apricots available now. Iceland is a rabies free country.
> 
> Journey's breeder, Very Merry Poodles in the Czech Republic will likely be having another litter in six months or so. I don't believe CR is rabies free.


I am probably too late to get a puppy from Winnow Poodles and they seem to have dogs from Finland in their pedigrees. I might take a second look still.

Thanks for the hint about Very Merry. I saw that they have produced one litter per year and assumed that it would continue so.


----------



## 2719

I fostered an absolutely lovely brown girl a year ago before she was shipped to a Russian Couple who breed and train great poodles. If you check out their website 
Áîëüøèå ïóäåëè ÄÈÍÀÑÒÈÈ ËÞÌÜÅÐ She is listed as Fay. She has a terrific temperament and is conformationally sound.

Check out their website (use google translate) and you will see they are highly invested in the betterment of the standard poodle breed. They have a litter born April 6th.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

The thing I like best about Winnow is that she is very communicative and willing to assist you in making a decision, and she tests her dogs more than the average European breeder.


----------



## Poodle Lover

Truelovepoodles,

I just went to the website that you linked and oh my, those are some impressive poodles. I got a kick out of reading their website....and yes, I am fluent in russian.


----------



## Leooonie

I also recommend searching through 'eurobreeder.com' you can specify breed and country i believe and then its just a case of trawling though til you find one that you like


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

This is also a terrific site to check out breeders and see who has litters, etc...


----------

